# What has everyone done( or used ) to combat vibration from bass



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a Benq 1075 projector with this mount http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...gclid=CLLS3L-dqsoCFUsbgQodlFgBuA&gclsrc=aw.ds and when the subs get going the projector shakes pretty good, what has everyone to try and stop or dampen this ?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I stuck a piece of MDF between to ceiling joists so it gave me something to ancher to. I then used a pipe flange and a 45° plumbing PVC piece to this mount:

http://www.chiefmfg.com/Series/RPA

I locked it in tight and it's been solid ever since.


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks , will try something similar to what you have done, great idea too!


----------

